# What do you do?



## william (9 Nov 2004)

I'm an air cadet myself, trust me if there was a army cadet unit in my unit I'd be the first one to join.
But anyway I was just wondering what you guys do for a "field trip" type thing. The air cadets go flying but what do you guys do? Do you go on hikes?

Just wondering.

wiliam


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Nov 2004)

Army cadets do many things: Marksmenship, cam and concealment, field signals, ruck marches, survival shelters, first aid, canoing, rock climbing, ab sailing, map and compass. Theres many more but I am not going to sit here and list off everything army cadets do. If your that interested check the cadet web site under the army cadet section. www.cadets.ca
Regards,


----------



## william (10 Nov 2004)

Ok thanks for the web site man.


----------



## dq6t9 (10 Nov 2004)

cool you're an air cadet!! I use to be!! whats your squad? well use army cadets get to different things than air but their both equal!! well anyways have air!! have u ever been to penhold.. oh and in army yheres better summer camps like vernon!!]

best wishes
 
mandee


----------



## condor888000 (10 Nov 2004)

It's Penhell not Penhold...
Also, none of the courses are better, just different.


----------



## william (16 Nov 2004)

Madee,
Go to the thread that I have put here and you will find out my squad and the reason for my being an air cadet.

http://Army.ca/forums/threads/21915.0.html

..I'm on the second page.


----------



## PO_1stick (20 Nov 2004)

Well im a sea cadet so normally we go sailing go on a cruise on some of the naval training ships or something like that


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (28 Nov 2004)

I'm an air cadet myself and all we do is field work and some stuff with planes.  :skull: :bullet:


----------

